# Does Worldmark rent one time use credits?



## anniemac

I'm in need of some additional Worldmark points and I see that there are several for sale on ebay.  The trouble with that is being able to win the auction and then hope that the unit I need is still available at Worldmark.  Does Worldmark rent one-time use credits if you find yourself short and want to travel soon?  Thanks!


----------



## RichM

FAX credits (one-time usage) are available for 8cents each from WM.  There is a restriction that you can only use them for a red-season booking once every 5 years, otherwise it's 15c/ea. for red season usage after that.

There are many owners who rent credits directly for one-time usage.  The going rate is somewhere right around 6cents/credit.  Here's an old article that includes a section on FAX credits: http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/destinations/2004/may/feature3.shtml

There's a private, owner-only credit rental thread on the Trendwest-operated WM forum and a credit rental section on the owner-run forum at www.wmowners.com/forum/ - negotiations on both are done via private messaging.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister

anniemac said:
			
		

> I'm in need of some additional Worldmark points and I see that there are several for sale on ebay.  The trouble with that is being able to win the auction and then hope that the unit I need is still available at Worldmark.  Does Worldmark rent one-time use credits if you find yourself short and want to travel soon?  Thanks!



http://forums.trendwest.com  has a huge rental section.  I have rented credits there from 2.4 cents per credit to 5.5 cents.  
Good luck!


----------



## RichM

Also, there's a FAQ on renting credits which includes a lot of good information collected from many owners' experiences including a standardized form that the renter/rentee can use when dealing with owner services. 

It can be found at http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3977



___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister

Here is the standardized simple form that Owner Services sent me awhile back...you may want to check the fax number by calling them as it was changed awhile back. You may copy and paste it.

*Credit Transfer*


Today’s Date:______________________

Owner Services
1-888-648-7363 
WorldMark, The Club 
Fax: 425-498-1961 

Please transfer credits as indicated below: 

FROM:_________________________(Please Print Owner Name)

Owner Number:________________________

Phone:_______________


Signature:__________________________________



*Total Amount of Credits to be transfered: ________________________*




TO: ___________________________(Please Print Owner Name)

Owner Number:________________________

Phone:________________



This is a one-time transfer of credits.


----------



## LLW

roadsister said:
			
		

> Here is the standardized simple form that Owner Services sent me awhile back...you may want to check the fax number by calling them as it was changed awhile back. You may copy and paste it.
> 
> *Credit Transfer*
> 
> 
> Today’s Date:______________________
> 
> Owner Services
> 1-888-648-7363
> WorldMark, The Club
> Fax: 425-498-1961
> 
> Please transfer credits as indicated below:
> 
> FROM:_________________________(Please Print Owner Name)
> 
> Owner Number:________________________
> 
> Phone:_______________
> 
> 
> Signature:__________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Amount of Credits to be transfered: ________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO: ___________________________(Please Print Owner Name)
> 
> Owner Number:________________________
> 
> Phone:________________
> 
> 
> 
> This is a one-time transfer of credits.



Faye:

This form will need to be changed to indicate:

Whether you want to tranfer the oldest credits, or which credits with what expiration dates are to be transferred
Whether a housekeeping token is to be transferred with the credits

Maybe OS has a new form. Also, per the form in Rich's link above, OS's current FAX number is 425-498-1970.




			
				anniemac said:
			
		

> I'm in need of some additional Worldmark points and I see that there are several for sale on ebay. The trouble with that is being able to win the auction and then hope that the unit I need is still available at Worldmark. Does Worldmark rent one-time use credits if you find yourself short and want to travel soon? Thanks!


If you are in a hurry, renting from private parties may not do it in time for you. You may have to bite the bullet and rent FAX credits - it's as simple and as fast as a call to the Vacation Planning Center, if it is white or blue season or if you don't mind the "once every five years in red season" rule. Housekeeping is free with FAX.


----------



## RichM

Plus, the PDF form, available at http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3977 , is fillable.  You can type right into the PDF file and then print it out.  No need to copy/paste from a message forum (where you'd lose most formatting anyway).


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## PClapham

I tried the forum for renting credits and found the setup very confusing.  I couldn't tell whether I was asking or answering requests for credits and just gave up.
Anita


----------



## cotraveller

I copied the form roadsister posted and pasted it into Microsoft Word, which retained all the formatting.  In Word format it is a fully customizable form.  I edited the form to correct the phone number and added a line about credit expiration dates.  You could also add a housekeeping token line.  I left that off since it is not a common transfer.  

In Word format I can type the required information into the form just as you can with a fill-in PDF form.  Either form will work for many cases.  But with the Word format I can also make any other changes I might need that are specific to the individual transaction.  For example, in the past I have coordinated credit transfers with a specific owner services person prior to the transfer.  I can put an Attention:  notation at the top of the form and be reasonably sure that the right person will get the form.   I have also requested to be called when the form was received.  Those types of changes are easy to make with word processing software.

I don’t have the software to allow me to change the form on a PDF document, I can only fill in the blanks.  The majority of users are probably in that same position.

Here’s the modified form.

*Credit Transfer*


Today’s Date:______________________

Owner Services
1-888-648-7363 
WorldMark, The Club 
Fax: 425-498-1970 

Please transfer credits as indicated below: 

FROM:_________________________(Please Print Owner Name)

Owner Number:________________________

Phone:_______________


Signature:__________________________________



*Total Amount of Credits to be transferred: ________________________*

*Expiration Date of Credits to be transferred: ________________________*


TO: ___________________________(Please Print Owner Name)

Owner Number:________________________

Phone:________________



This is a one-time transfer of credits.



.


----------



## LLW

PClapham said:
			
		

> I tried the forum for renting credits and found the setup very confusing.  I couldn't tell whether I was asking or answering requests for credits and just gave up.
> Anita



The set-up is better on the WMowners rental forum. Unlike on the TW forum renters can initiate posts, not just reply to posts. But it does depend on the renter's wording in the initial post. It also takes time and there is a risk factor involved with private rentals.


----------



## roadsister

PClapham said:
			
		

> I tried the forum for renting credits and found the setup very confusing.  I couldn't tell whether I was asking or answering requests for credits and just gave up.
> Anita


Anita,

It is confusing.

I would still call and check the FAX number....in the 2004-2006 Resort Directory is lists owner services fax number as 425-498-1961 but it may be an error in printing.

LLW, 
On that form you cannot save the filled in form to your computer, only print it...easier to find them on my computer then hunting through paper copies. 

Just as an FYI - it has been a standard using the oldest credits first for account acitivity for some time now.....it has happened making reservations, renting credits from someone, changing reservations.


----------



## roadsister

cotraveller said:
			
		

> I copied the form roadsister posted and pasted it into Microsoft Word, which retained all the formatting.  In Word format it is a fully customizable form.  I edited the form to correct the phone number and added a line about credit expiration dates.  You could also add a housekeeping token line.  I left that off since it is not a common transfer.
> 
> In Word format I can type the required information into the form just as you can with a fill-in PDF form.  Either form will work for many cases.  But with the Word format I can also make any other changes I might need that are specific to the individual transaction.  For example, in the past I have coordinated credit transfers with a specific owner services person prior to the transfer.  I can put an Attention:  notation at the top of the form and be reasonably sure that the right person will get the form.   I have also requested to be called when the form was received.  Those types of changes are easy to make with word processing software.
> 
> I don’t have the software to allow me to change the form on a PDF document, I can only fill in the blanks.  The majority of users are probably in that same position.
> 
> Here’s the modified form.
> 
> *Credit Transfer*
> 
> 
> Today’s Date:______________________
> 
> Owner Services
> 1-888-648-7363
> WorldMark, The Club
> Fax: 425-498-1970
> 
> Please transfer credits as indicated below:
> 
> FROM:_________________________(Please Print Owner Name)
> 
> Owner Number:________________________
> 
> Phone:_______________
> 
> 
> Signature:__________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> *Total Amount of Credits to be transferred: ________________________*
> 
> *Expiration Date of Credits to be transferred: ________________________*
> 
> 
> TO: ___________________________(Please Print Owner Name)
> 
> Owner Number:________________________
> 
> Phone:________________
> 
> 
> 
> This is a one-time transfer of credits.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Fred,
I also just tried copying and pasting and didn't lose any format.....I also would like to be able to tweak the rental form sometimes....I have rented from friends and then from strangers where I have added a bit more information.  Housekeeping token is not a common transfer but if it was negotiated I would just add it.
Thanks for the form tweak


----------



## RichM

LLW said:
			
		

> The set-up is better on the WMowners rental forum. Unlike on the TW forum renters can initiate posts, not just reply to posts. But it does depend on the renter's wording in the initial post. It also takes time and there is a risk factor involved with private rentals.



Yep, Louise, plus you have to wait for authorization/verification of your owner # on the TW4M before you can see or post in the TW4M's rental section.

Man, this thread is getting difficult to read with all the posting/reposting/re-quoting of large text with pseudo-formatting.  

Bottom line, there are at least 2 forums where you can post rentals: wmowners.com and the TW4M.

There's also a fillable PDF file available in the wmowners.com forum where you simply type in the info, print, retaining the proper formatting, and then fax and save for your records or there's some HTML-formatted text in this thread that you can copy/paste into Word (if you own it), type in the underline spaces, which aren't really fields but underscore characters which will move further to the right if you have Insert on, or disappear character-by-character if you're in overwrite mode, and is customizable for those 1% of the times when you might possibly have to make a change to a form that's part of a process much simpler than all the explanations put forth in this thread by everyone.

In closing, 

Happy credit rentals!  (wherever/however you do it)


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## LLW

roadsister said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI - it has been a standard using the oldest credits first for account acitivity for some time now.....it has happened making reservations, renting credits from someone, changing reservations.



As far as renting credits:

Since the January 2005 implementation of IRIS, the savvy sellers and buyers of rental credits price the credits in relation to their expiration date. Credits that are soon to expire are cheaper and those with longer shelf lives are more expensive. Depending on the buyer's needs, sometimes they will buy the cheaper credits if they are going to use them immediately. Owner Services will transfer whichever credits in accordance with seller instructions. The buyer would have to watch carefully that they don't transfer the oldest credits instead of the specified credits (it happens). Therefore follow-up checking by the buyer is a must.


----------



## roadsister

Everything is negotiable...no matter what the expiration date....
Sellers will try to get top dollar for their credits no matter what the expiration date is...they would be silly, not savvy to tell someone they will sell them for less because of the date. 
A buyer that buys credits regularly would ask to pay a lesser price for them....but then you get into a situation where you lose out because just around the corner is a buyer who WILL pay what the seller is asking...why in the world would a buyer NOT want the oldest credits to transfer first...that just doesn't make sense....
I know three times I had negotiated a deal only to have someone come along willing to pay 2 cents more than I had....
I guess the market will decide what credits will rent for....and the seller knows there is always someone out there that will buy them for what they want to sell them for if they wait an hour or so for another 5 or 6 emails. 
*The preception that expiring credits should cost less is in the eye of the buyer, not the seller.*


----------



## RichM

If you check the wmowners.com Credit Rental guide at http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=40386 there's now a Word version of the PDF form that can be edited, or easily filled-in, printed and saved electronically.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister

Thanks Rich,
BUT....
It's just easier to copy and paste the info rather than clicking over to here and there trying to get the same info that has already been posted in the thread you're reading. 

Anyway, enough of this.....there are many places to find credits to rent...wmowners and the wm members website, ebay, timeshareforums.com, and the list goes on......

and as we can see, it isn't rocket science for any owner to type up a simple form to transfer credits....it's been done 3 times here in the last hour or so...LOL


----------



## RichM

For some it may be easier to copy/paste, but I know a lot of forum users here and on other forums are barely computer-literate and might not even know what copy/paste means (are you reading Nena?  ).  

Actually, it's just fun to see how many times you'll respond to a thread where someone mentions wmowners.com with an oblique attempt to discount that site as a useful source for WM info.  It's also amusing to see Fred swoop in each time, as well. 

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister

HUH???  The poster Cotraveller has only posted once.

How silly


----------



## roadsister

PClapham said:
			
		

> I tried the forum for renting credits and found the setup very confusing.  I couldn't tell whether I was asking or answering requests for credits and just gave up.
> Anita



Anita,
When you are on the forum...put in the title:  Want to rent credits

In the body put how many and ask them to contact you.

OR

Take a look at the posts to see who have credits to rent and contact them.

Good luck!


----------



## roadsister

Anita,
One more thought on renting credits:

Also, as Rich said: "FAX credits (one-time usage) are available for 8cents each from WM. There is a restriction that you can only use them for a red-season booking once every 5 years, otherwise it's 15c/ea. for red season usage after that."
*The rest of the information on this is that you can rent unlimited FAX credits for blue and white season.  If you are in a pinch this may be the way to go.
There is no housekeeping charge for FAX credits either. AND YOU DON'T NEED A FORM...LOL*


----------



## ngray

Huh? Did I hear my name.........the "other techy"?


----------



## cotraveller

RichM said:
			
		

> It's also amusing to see Fred swoop in each time, as well.



From the Merriam Webster online dictionary

SWOOP - 

more at SWEEP
intransitive senses : to move with a sweep
transitive senses : to gain or carry off in or as if in a swoop –

SWEEP – (I picked a couple that seemed most appropriate)

1.e : to drive or carry along with irresistible force
2 a : to clean with or as if with a broom or brush

Yep, that sounds like me.  An irresistible force with a broom  

Hi Rich, I have to swoop in, how else will we ever say hello?


----------



## LLW

roadsister said:
			
		

> *The rest of the information on this is that you can rent unlimited FAX credits for blue and white season.  If you are in a pinch this may be the way to go.
> There is no housekeeping charge for FAX credits either.
> *



I agree. In fact, that was what I said in post #6 above, since the OP said she was concerned that the unit she needs may not be still available after she has obtained the credits.


----------



## cotraveller

RichM said:
			
		

> Yep, Louise, plus you have to wait for authorization/verification of your owner # on the TW4M before you can see or post in the TW4M's rental section.



Let me swoop in here one more time.  The owner number verification on the WorldMark forum is a relatively new change.  I think it is a good idea since only an owner can have credits to rent out and only an owner can use rented credits.  It provides protection for both the seller and the buyer.  Both parties to the transaction can be reasonably sure they are dealing with another owner.  Scams don't happen very often, but it always pays to be careful.  This is just one additional assurance that the deal is legit.

_Edited to scratch the scarcastic comment I had put at the end.  It's been a fun thread, I don't want to ruin it._


----------



## RichM

roadsister said:
			
		

> HUH???  The poster Cotraveller has only posted once.



I actually meant "each time" as in each thread, not necessarily after each post, but, anyway, QED:



			
				cotraveller said:
			
		

> Let me swoop in here one more time.



 

:yawn:

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller

RichM said:
			
		

> :yawn:



Me too, :yawn: .  Time to put the whole thread to bed.  Night all.  :zzz:


----------



## PClapham

Yes, bedtime, and thanks to all who posted good information!
Anita


----------

